# Lighting



## Dark Mind (Sep 1, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are flicker lights on the market that look like the light is shorting out rather then the flicker (candle) effect? and if so, could you please pass along the link.


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

I think this unit does that - http://www.hauntmasterproducts.com/14.html
. makes the lights look like they're shorting out. or it can be a lightning machine.


----------



## Dark Mind (Sep 1, 2006)

jrzmac, thank you for the reply and info, I'll check it out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've used this device for the last 4yrs.
I had it work a string of hanging working lights down a long hallway.
Worked great!


----------



## Macrosill (Aug 21, 2007)

cool lights


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

You could do a simple "flicker circuit". Do a search if you don't find something PM me.


----------



## Dark Mind (Sep 1, 2006)

Stratusfear02,

That sounds like a good idea, I'll check that out.

Thank you.


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

The flourescent light-starter method is simple and works well. Here's an advanced sample:http://hometown.aol.com/hauntscapescd/ProjectsPage2.html


----------



## Dark Mind (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you everyone.


----------

